# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Zelfverminking

## Den=)

Hoo0wii Hoo0wii,,

Snijden,, Een verslaving van s0mmige mensen..! (van mij gelukkig niet en ik ho0p van jullie o0k niet)
een super g0ede vriendin van mij is er helaaz wel verslaafd aan.. Ze kan er niet mee st0ppen..! Ik wil haar z0graag helpen..!
Ik heb tips 0pgez0cht..
Maar hebben jullie er ervaring mee 0f tips..? Please stuur ze naar me..!

Diikke Kusjz :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sven

Mja, dat is niet zo best, misschien is het beter dat ze professionele hulp zoekt...

Ik heb zelf niet gesneden...maar heb ook wel aan zelfverminking gedaan, namelijk me verbranden met sigaretten, en mezelf tatooeren.

En, ik heb toch wel professionele hulp opgezocht dankzij mensen die om me gaven, en, ja ik ben ermee geholpen geweest.

----------


## papaya

Hoi,
Ik heb vroeger een vriendin gehad die hier ook aan leed. Ze had overal littekens. Dit is een psychische aandoening, het heet Borderline Complex. Ze vertelde me dat ze misbruikt was door haar vader, maar pas toen onze relatie uit was. Hier vind je meer over Bordeline Complex: http://www.borderlinestoornis.nl/01-borderline.htm

----------


## Pientje

> Hoi,
> Ik heb vroeger een vriendin gehad die hier ook aan leed. Ze had overal littekens. Dit is een psychische aandoening, het heet Borderline Complex. Ze vertelde me dat ze misbruikt was door haar vader, maar pas toen onze relatie uit was. Hier vind je meer over Bordeline Complex: http://www.borderlinestoornis.nl/01-borderline.htm


Ik vind het nogal wat dat je zomaar een diagnose gaat stellen.
Snijden kan ook andere oorzaken hebben dan enkel borderline.

In elk geval heeft iemand die in zichzelf snijdt hulp nodig. Liefst van een proessional, zoals een psycholoog. De eerste gang is uiteraard even naar de huisarts.

----------


## Wendy

Hai Den,

Heeft je vriendin al hulp gezocht? Ik kan me ook voorstellen dat het moeilijk is om hulp te zoeken, terwijl je weet dat dat wel het beste is. Het is misschien wel zo vertrouwd voor haar geworden. Hoe gek dit ook kan klinken. Het is dan moeilijker om de stap te nemen naar wat beter voor jezelf is, maar onbekend is. Of zichzelf snijden verlicht de pijn die er in haar hart heerst. Want je concentreert je dan op voelbare pijn en vergeet even al het andere.
Toch is hulp wel het beste, want anders gaat ze in een neerwaardse spiraal.

Groetjes, Wendy

----------


## daisy 15jaar

hallo

ik deed het helaas wel..
ik ben geholpen door een docent van mij want zij hielp me met meerdere dingen. het is inderdaad moeilijk om er met iemand er over te praten. want eigenlijk schaam je je er best voor. ik zit nu ook helemaal onder littekens op men armen en benen. soms als ik me niet goed voel zal ik het graag nog doen maar dan denk ik bijv. nee dat kan niet ik heb het beloofd. verder weet eigenlijk niemand dat ik dat deed soms vroegen ze wel wat heb je daar maar dan zij ik dat het van de kat was. alleen geloofde ze me nie. eigenlijk moest ik ook voor betere hulp zoeken maar dat deed ik nie omdat dan me ouders er misschien achter zouden komen. en ik zal die persoon moeten kennen en vertrouwen. en ik vertrouw niet zomaar mensen. 
ik kan helaas niet egt veel tips geven, het eenigste wat ik weet is met iemand praten die je egt heel erg vertrouw dat kan helpen... teminste bij mij wel

groetjes daisy

----------


## Nora

Hai Daisy,

Wat fijn voor je dat je iemand kan vertrouwen en dat ze geholpen heeft. Je kunt niet alles in je eentje oplossen en verwerken. Hopelijk ga je in de toekomst jezelf niet weer snijden, hoe verleidelijk het misschien is. Want snijden doet voor heel even je andere pijn vergeten, maar deze komt weer terug.

Succes.

----------


## BrokenHeart

Hallo,
Ik heb mezelf ook gesneden en heb ook zelf hulp gezocht.
Ik ben daarvoor naar een instelling gegaan, toen ik naar huis mocht, hielp het in het begin wel even om me niet meer te snijden..
Na een paar maanden ben ik weer begonnen omdat ik weer problemen kreeg.
Nu doe ik het nog steeds, maar zit nu in een moeilijke periode, misschien ligt het daar aan..
Ik ga nu ook naar een psychiater, maar dat helpt ook niet.
Toch geef ik niet op, ik denk dat ik het eerst zelf moet willen of proberen, ik weet niet..
Maar Den, ik wens je veel succes met je vriendin!!

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Ik denk niet dat je het snijden moet aanpakken, maar op de eerste plaats moet achterhalen waarom ze het doet. Snijden doe je niet zomaar van de ene op de andere dag, er is altijd wel een reden voor. Ikzelf heb 2 keer aan zelfverminking gedaan. Ik heb echter vlug ontdekt dat ik verkeerd bezig was en ben ermee gestopt. Ik denk dat je beter eens kan proberen om te praten met haar en te zien wat er scheelt. Probeer haar te laten inzien dat het verkeerd is en ze alleen maar vlucht voor haar problemen. Ik weet dat het geen makkelijke klus is, maar het is altijd een poging waard. Niets doen is erger dan afgaan. Probeer er in ieder geval voor haar te zijn en te luisteren naar haar. Laat haar voelen dat ze jou kan vertrouwen ! Veel succes !

----------


## Joyce13

HELP mijn vriendin snijd zichzelf wat kan ik eraan doen?! het is nu nog niet zo erg alleen boven op haar hand en op haar been maar ik ben bang dat ze verder gaat dus naarhaar polsen!:$

----------


## Joyce13

> Hey, 
> 
> Ik denk niet dat je het snijden moet aanpakken, maar op de eerste plaats moet achterhalen waarom ze het doet. Snijden doe je niet zomaar van de ene op de andere dag, er is altijd wel een reden voor. Ikzelf heb 2 keer aan zelfverminking gedaan. Ik heb echter vlug ontdekt dat ik verkeerd bezig was en ben ermee gestopt. Ik denk dat je beter eens kan proberen om te praten met haar en te zien wat er scheelt. Probeer haar te laten inzien dat het verkeerd is en ze alleen maar vlucht voor haar problemen. Ik weet dat het geen makkelijke klus is, maar het is altijd een poging waard. Niets doen is erger dan afgaan. Probeer er in ieder geval voor haar te zijn en te luisteren naar haar. Laat haar voelen dat ze jou kan vertrouwen ! Veel succes !


 Hoe komt mijn vriendin eraf?:S

----------


## Den=)

> HELP mijn vriendin snijd zichzelf wat kan ik eraan doen?! het is nu nog niet zo erg alleen boven op haar hand en op haar been maar ik ben bang dat ze verder gaat dus naarhaar polsen!:$


Vet kut! Ik begin met dit topic voor een vriendin.. maaruh.. Ik heb t zelf ook heel lang gedaan..Ik zou eig niet weten hoe je haar het beste kan helpen..
Probeer haar zoveel mogelijk te helpen met andere problemen dan help je vaak indirect het snijden.. Bij mij heeft mijn vriend heel erg kunnen helpen.. dus als ze die heeft - praat er met hem over, dan hoef jij het ook niet allemaal optekroppen.. Misschien kan hij haar ook helpen..

Als zij er ook van af wilt komen kun je proberen dan ze ijsklontjes tegen de plekken houd ipv snijd.. Tis ook geen fijn gevoel en je krast jezelf niet open..

suc6 ermee!

Xx

----------


## jorg

ik ben dus een jonge van 14 snij mezelf  :Frown:  
een vriendin van mij heeft eergisteren zelfmoord gepleegt en ben ze nu kwijt 
ik heb heel vaak problemen thuis mijn ouders zijn gescheide men pa maakt alleen maar ruzie hij drinkt heel veel en vaak
ik rook al door de probleme en ik begin ook al te drinke altijd als ik een pint aanraak drink ik gewoon door tot ik zat ben  :Frown:  het voelt gewoon zo goed eens niet aan uw probleme te denke
ik was heel even gestopt met snijden maar ben terug begonnen door het verlies van mijn vriendin  :Frown: 
ik kan het leven gwn niemeer aan ik ben al weggelope gistere maar toen had mijn ma de flikke gebeld en ze ware kome kijke aan de finse piste ( sport plein ) waar k altijd met frnds zit 
en hebbe ze me dus naar huis gebracht  :Frown:  nu schaam ik me durf niks tezeggen
en ik heb soms zelf zelfmoordnijgingen
kortom men leve is nx waart en weet niet meer wat te doen  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
iemand raad soms ?? :$

----------


## jorg

voeg me toe op mijn email dan =$ 
want ik kan niet meer op deze site komen denk ik
want mijn ma controleert mijn pc nu ook al  :Frown: 
omdat ze iets meegelezen had van een vriendin op msn toen ze toevallig achter mij stond  :Frown: 

[email protected]
plzplzplz help mij ik kan het niemeer aan door alle probleme  :Frown:

----------


## Joyce13

Heey !  :Smile:  

Je moet echt proberen te stoppen en een andere manier om je problemen weg te krijgen vinden .. snijden is echt niet het handigst .. je krijgt er veel meer problemen door Geloof mij maar !  :EEK!:

----------


## Greetje Dieterman

Elke dag nagels tot b;oedens toe knippen, is dat ook zelfverminking?

----------


## Nikky278

Ik denk wel dat dat als zelfverminking gezien kan worden ja. Mag ik vragen wat de reden is, dat je dit doet?

Xx Nikky.

----------


## jorg

heb een tijdje zonder gedaan maar ben terug begonnen  :Frown:  omdat het uit is met men meisje
heb ook zelfmoord gepleegt  :Frown: 
wel mislukt 
had willen gepakt die als calmeer middel diende omdat ik depresief was
het leve is niets waart  :Frown:  
en niemand kan me eigenlijk helpen want niemand is het ooit gelukt

----------


## Joyce13

Heeee, 

Ik ben laatst ook begonnen, omdat een vriend is verliefd op mij en ik op hem. maar iemand zit tussen ons te stoken, alleen weten we alle twee niet wie het is.. toen kregen we gezeik met elkaar enzo . Ik voelde me zo kut ! 
Maar toen begon ik en dacht ik later.. ; Hoeveel mensen zou je hier wel niet pijn mee doen.. is dat wat je wil ? ! Stop gewoon voordat je mensen pijn doet..

En toen ben ik gestopt.. misschien gaat het niet bij iedereen zo makkelijk , maar je kan er altijd over nadenken ! . ik dacht ook dat niemand van me hield.. want toen kreeg ik ook nog is ruzie met een vriendin.. en ik dacht nou die jongen vind me vast leuk meer .. totdat ik een smsje van hem kreeg ; Lisanne(m'n andere vriendin) en ik houden van je :$ We willen niet dat je wat overkomt ! (L) 

Dat vond ik zo lief en wist toen zeker dat het beter was om te stoppen..

Dikke Kus && Veel Sterkte Hier !

----------


## Frozendeepinside

Halloooo ;; 
iCk wil stOppen !! Voor mezelf;;& ook voor een vriend.

Mn leven begOn kuT met het pesten ;jarenlang.
En mijn ouders die één of twee jaar ruzie hadden,hevige!
Het begOn allemaal zo.
Maar toen leerde ik R. kennen,
En mijn leven beterde.
Behalve met mijn ouders,
ze begonnen lastig tegen me te doen.
R. dumpte me 3x .
ICk heb me kapotgesneden..
Gisterenavond; Mijn onderarm (bijna) vol :'( .
K haat hem; ik kan hem niet vergeten.

iCk wil stOppen met snijde ;( maar HOE ?

x x x Lorè

----------


## Greetje Dieterman

Mijn dochter doet dat. En volgens haar is dat onze schuld. Ze wil geen kontakt meer met ons, maar de deur blijft voor haar open staan, wat er ook gebeurd.

----------


## nerdytime

> Hoo0wii Hoo0wii,,
> 
> Snijden,, Een verslaving van s0mmige mensen..! (van mij gelukkig niet en ik ho0p van jullie o0k niet)
> een super g0ede vriendin van mij is er helaaz wel verslaafd aan.. Ze kan er niet mee st0ppen..! Ik wil haar z0graag helpen..!
> Ik heb tips 0pgez0cht..
> Maar hebben jullie er ervaring mee 0f tips..? Please stuur ze naar me..!
> 
> Diikke Kusjz


ik snijd me zelf 
& ja , ik weet hoe verslavend het is.
snijden is namelijk n'manier om mja , dingen te vergeten eig :]
& ik ben dr zkr ni fier op , ma ht helpt me
& sinds kort ga ik naar n'psychiatr & nr groepssessies 
in begin zag'k ht echt ni zitten , ma na n'tyd helpt ht echt wl om dr na toe te gaan, ik snijd me ng altyd mr veel minder & na een tyd ben'k zkr da'k ermee zal stoppn, ma mensen moeten stoppn mt n'oordeel te gevn ovr ht feit vn ge snijd u, ze weten ni wrm daje da doet n'al
1ne goeie raad, laat u vriendin zkr ni vallen! (:

----------


## SilviaB

woow.. er stond ergens bovenaan borderline complex.. zelf hou ik niet zo van labeltjes plakken. borderline is een van de vele stoornissen waarbij automutilatie voor kan komen! ook kan het op zich een probleem zijn zonder bijkomende stoornis. borderline is een ziekte met 9 symptomen waarvan er 1 zelfverwonding is en waarvan je er 5 moet hebben om gediagnostiseerd te worden... dus dat dit borderline was is wel heeeeel erg toevallig als het waar is.

----------


## pffffff

hey 
ik sneed me vroeger vaak, diep en steeds breder ma na een tijd wou ik er mee stoppe en ben ik naar het school gestapt enal en da heeft daar 2 uur geduurd en een aantal mede leerlinge die vroeger wat er scheelde omda ik toen met rode ogen ben binnen in de klas gestapt en die bleve vrage en vrage en heb ik het dan na 2 weke moete aanhore al da gezaag en heb ik uiteindelijk tog gezegd en 1 vriendin heeft nu mijn breekmes en ik heb da al een paar keer terug gevraagd ma die wilt da ni teruggeve. en wist ik da ik ni zonder mijn breekmes kan en heb daarom 1 van mijn ma haar aanstekers 20 sec laten branden en dan tegen mijn arm gehouden dit voelde echt goed nog is pijn te voelen van buiten ma nu loop ik met 2degraads brandwonde op school. :s

----------


## nobody's life

Ik sneed mezelf, zo ja nu nog hoor mar minder dan vroeger. Ik ben er mee begonnen toen ik in het 4e middelbaar zat. Dacht eerst dat het over zou gaan want ja ik zat in mijn puberteit. Maar het is een " verslaving" geworden. Ik deed het voor mij en niemand wist ervan. Mijn vrienden hadden het al gezien maar lachten ermee en zeiden dat het alleen voor aandacht was. Mijn ouders ontdekten het en ik moest ermee stoppen. Maar dat deed ik niet. Toen heb ik eens aan mijn zus gevraagd als ik dat ook eens mocht doen bij haar (snijden). Daar is mijn moeder meteen opgekomen en heeft dan de huisarts gebeld... Daar heb een halfuurtje met hem alleen erover kunnen praten. Mijn vader heeft 3weken niet gesproken met mij. Ze hebben ook gebeld naar school om een psycholoog te laten komen en er over te praten met mij. In het begin hielp dit maar na een tijdje had ik er weer zin in. Toen ik mijn vriend leerde kennen veranderde alles. Ik sneed me niet meer tot mijn ouders weer lastig begonnen te doen. Ik had het mijn vriend verteld en mocht dit niet meer doen en heb ik wel goed kunnen babbelen met hem. Maar nu doe ik het weer, maar vertel het hem niet, schrik dat hij terug boos zou worden xs. Maar als er iets is mag ik altijd naar hem bellen ipv me te snijden... Nu de laatste tijd (sinds 2 maanden) heb ik het 2 à 3 keer gedaan. Het heeft me een gevoel van rust en door me te snijden, heb ik het moment zelf een gevoek van opluchting maar daarachter denk ik waarom heb ik dan gedaan?.... Heb ook zelfmoordgedacht, niet om te zeggen dat ik het zou doen maar ik denk vaak aan zelfmoord, ist dit normaal? Kan er mij iemand helpen? 

Melissa

----------

